# Still Recovered: Things that helped me



## TheForce14 (Dec 28, 2019)

I had dp/dr from the 17th March 2018 to the 14th July 2018, and it was horrible. Until now I haven't really thought about it, but I noticed the term being used in a YouTube video so I've decided to post this list of recovery tools.

First of all, some answers to questions I had whilst I was still suffering from dp and dr.

Q: Why don't I see many people sharing their recovery stories, compared to people claiming they've had it for years?

A: The vast majority of people who recover from dp and dr will move on and forget about ever having it. One of the biggest reasons for this is that once you recover, you no longer remember what the feeling was like. A bit like when you wake up and forget most of your dreams. The people who haven't yet recovered are usually those who have not yet distanced themselves from anxious thoughts and negative people around them.

Q: Will dp and dr give me permanent brain damage, schizophrenia or psychosis?

A: Nope, the issues aren't related. With brain damage, that's a physical issue whereas dp and dr are problems mentally. As for psychosis and/or schizophrenia, it isn't related to dp and dr in the slightest so you have nothing to worry about. Nothing about dp and dr is permanent no matter what you read.

Q: Why aren't I recovering?

A: You likely are, but you just don't realize it. Dp and dr are very deceptive, so you won't realize just how far you have progressed until you recover completely. Of course, the journey isn't always easy but I promise you the process is happening.

Here are some things that sped up my recovery, and will get rid of dp and dr in no time.

- Green Tea
*Chamomile Tea is even better. This stuff 
calms you down and helps your mind to 
recover. Have a cup whenever you need to 
relax, and I promise it'll help do the 
job.

- Theta Waves
*Theta binaural beats will put your brain 
into a state of calm and relaxation. You 
may still get an anxious thought from 
time to time, so if you meditate with 
these waves you will help set your mind 
at ease.

- Delta Waves
*Listen to this before going to sleep. 
Your brain will go into a natural
healing stage, and then will easily 
drift off into a peaceful sleep.

- Exercise
*Exercise everytime you get the chance, 
as it'll release a much needed feel good 
kick that is vital to your progress.

My final piece of advice is to remember that relapsing isn't as common as you thing. Just because you had an anxious thought, doesn't mean you've lost your progress. If you have a bad day that does not mean tomorrow won't be better. You just have to remember that the process is always happening, and you get further with each passing day.

If you want more advice I'll try to be active whenever I can.  Hope this helped someone...


----------

